# Betatester für Monopoly gesucht



## bummerland (31. Mai 2004)

Unter http://www.it-buecher.org/java/Monopoly1.0b.jar findet ihr ein Monopoly - ähnliches Spiel. Wär cool, wenn ihr das mal testen könntet und mir auftretende Fehler mitteilt.  :roll:  :lol:


----------



## Beni (31. Mai 2004)

Man wähle in der ersten ComboBox "Spieler", in der zweiten "Computer" und drücke auf "OK".



> java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: java.lang.StringBuffer.append(Ljava/lang/StringLjava/lang/AbstractStringBuilder;
> at de.becstift.monopoly.MainFrame.updatePlayerInfo(MainFrame.java:441)
> at de.becstift.monopoly.MainFrame.init(MainFrame.java:124)
> at de.becstift.monopoly.MainFrame.<init>(MainFrame.java:60)
> ...


----------



## bummerland (1. Jun 2004)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man wähle in der ersten ComboBox "Spieler", in der zweiten "Computer" und drücke auf "OK".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Der Fehler kommt bei mir nicht. Und wieso sollte StringBuffer nicht die Methode append(String) kennen?


----------



## Roar (1. Jun 2004)

!? also bei mir kommt der fehler auch nicht!?

edit: aba das spielfinde ich voll cool 8))..spiel ich ma durch wenn ich zeit habe.. aber die grafik könnte n bisschen shcöner sein


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Jun 2004)

Kann die Beobachtung von Beni nur bestätigen. Es wird eine Exception geworfen.
:arrow: EDIT: Starte mal das Programm mit *java -jar Monopoly1.0b.jar* und nicht mit Doppelklick.  :!:


----------



## bummerland (1. Jun 2004)

welche version benutzt ihr?


----------



## Roar (1. Jun 2004)

also bei mir nicht (JRE 1.5.0 Beta 1)


----------



## bummerland (1. Jun 2004)

habs eben mal mit 1.4.2 getestet, da kams bei mir auch.  :roll:  was kann das denn sein?  :bahnhof:  ???:L


----------



## Roar (1. Jun 2004)

jo bei mir kans auch mit 1.4.2  ???:L 
kompilier das programm doch einfach nochmal mit 1.4.2 (oder braucht es 1.5?)

aah ich glaub ich hab ne vermutung, und zwar dass der 1.5 bytecode und die 1.5er VM die klasse StringBuilder benutzen, und die gibts erst ab 1.5... (siehe API, stacktrace)... daram kompilier halt nochmal mit dem 1.4.2er SDK


----------



## bygones (1. Jun 2004)

also bei mir tritt der Fehler auch auf:
Habe j2sdk1.4.2_04


----------



## bummerland (1. Jun 2004)

ich habs eigentlich mit der 1.4.2 kompiliert. der fehler kommt komischerweise auch nur, wenn ich es als jar ausführe. wenn es als class datei ausführe, funktionierts.


----------



## Roar (1. Jun 2004)

hm das ist komisch  ???:L 
du hast mit 1.4.2 kompiliert aber kannst es mit 1.4.2 nicht ausführen???

ein blick in die Java bugparade wär nicht schlecht :-/


----------



## bummerland (1. Jun 2004)

das komische ist ja auch, dass er angeblich die Methode append(String) beim Stringbuffer nicht kennt.  ???:L


----------



## bummerland (1. Jun 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm das ist komisch  ???:L
> du hast mit 1.4.2 kompiliert aber kannst es mit 1.4.2 nicht ausführen???
> 
> ein blick in die Java bugparade wär nicht schlecht :-/



habs nochmal kompiliert, nun gehts auch mit 1.4.2. war anscheinend doch mit der 1.5 kompiliert.  ???:L 
Hab die aktuelle Version noch mal hochgeladen. Freue mich über jeden fleissigen tester  :lol:


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Jun 2004)

Wenn man ein Spiel speichern will gibts eine Meldung in einer JOptionPane


> Datei kann nicht geöffnet werden:
> java.io.NotSerializableException:sun.applet.AppletAudioClip



und das Programm bleibt stehen, hillft nur noch ein Taskkill.


----------



## Grizzly (1. Jun 2004)

Ich habe ganz andere nette Probleme gefunden: Ich kann keine Häuser oder Straßen verkaufen. Wenn ein Computer-Spieler nicht bezahlen kann, verkauft er. Bei mir hingegen passiert - außer der Meldung - nichts. Das ist doch schon ein bisschen gemein, oder?


----------



## bummerland (1. Jun 2004)

doch - du kannst, vorausgesetzt, du hast das TableLayout bei dir im classpath oder lib/ext ordner deines jres. über den dialog strassen/häuser verkaufen kannst du dann zu geld kommen.


----------



## Beni (1. Jun 2004)

Toll, jetzt funktioniert alles. 

Das Game macht ja süchtig!

P.S. wie gross ist das TableLayout? Vielleicht würde es sich lohnen, das Layout einfach mit in das Progi zu nehmen. (Ich hasse es, von überall Komponenten zusammenzusuchen...)

mfg Beni


----------



## bummerland (2. Jun 2004)

naja, alles funzt noch nicht, da muss noch einiges verbessert werden. 
das tablelayout ist ca. 112 kb gross. ich hab schon versucht, es mit hineinzupacken oder parallel dazu und dann in den classpath legen aber das hab ich irgendwie nicht hinbekommen. ausserdem will ich noch jdom dazupacken, da ich das speicherformat für spiele noch im xml format machen will.


----------



## Grizzly (2. Jun 2004)

becstift hat gesagt.:
			
		

> doch - du kannst, vorausgesetzt, du hast das TableLayout bei dir im classpath oder lib/ext ordner deines jres. über den dialog strassen/häuser verkaufen kannst du dann zu geld kommen.



Das mit Dialog war mir schon klar (Ich bin ja nicht blind.  ). Aber davon, dass man das TableLayout braucht, stand nirgends was (ich meine jetzt nicht in der Fehlermeldung, sondern in diesem Thread). Vielleicht solltest Du unter http://www.it-buecher.org/java/ auch gleich die zusätzlichen Bibliotheken anbieten. Und vielleicht noch eine Batch Datei für Windows und eine für Linux, die die Bibliotheken per Parameter beim Start gleich mit einbindet.

Nur so als Vorschlag... :wink:


----------



## bummerland (2. Jun 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> becstift hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gute idee  :lol: 
mach ich, wenn ich mit dem neuen speicherformat und fehlerbehebungen fertig bin.


----------



## stev.glasow (2. Jun 2004)

becstift hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja, alles funzt noch nicht, da muss noch einiges verbessert werden.
> das tablelayout ist ca. 112 kb gross. ich hab schon versucht, es mit hineinzupacken oder parallel dazu und dann in den classpath legen aber das hab ich irgendwie nicht hinbekommen. ausserdem will ich noch jdom dazupacken, da ich das speicherformat für spiele noch im xml format machen will.



Und wenn die JTable und JDom jars entpackts und deren Inhalt mit in deine jar legts .?.


----------



## Reality (2. Jun 2004)

Verdammt geiles Spiel! :toll: 
Bei mir ist jedoch 1 Mal komplett hängen geblieben und einmal für eine knappe Minute.
Immer an der Stelle, wo der Computer Stassen/Häuser verkaufen musste, wenn er nicht genügend Geld hatte mir etwas zu zahlen.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## bummerland (2. Jun 2004)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Verdammt geiles Spiel! :toll:



danke    :lol: 

hab noch ein paar fehler ausgemerzt und das neue speicherhandling (XML-Format) eingebaut. spielstände können jetzt gespeichert werden, egal ob 1.4.2 oder 1.5.

http://www.it-buecher.org/java/Monopoly1.0b.jar

Ihr müsst aber das TableLayout und JDOM in den Unterordner lib/ext des JRE legen.


----------



## Stefan1200 (2. Jun 2004)

Bitte entpacke die Jar Dateien vom TableLayout und JDom, und packe das dann mit in die Jar Datei von Monopoly mit rein, und dann steige ich als Betatester mit ein.

Ist auch Netzwerk Support geplant? Wäre cool ;-). Im Netzwerk mal gegen 2 echte Menschen und 5 Computer Spieler gleichzeitig zocken muss fun bringen.


----------



## bygones (2. Jun 2004)

Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bitte entpacke die Jar Dateien vom TableLayout und JDom, und packe das dann mit in die Jar Datei von Monopoly mit rein, und dann steige ich als Betatester mit ein


oder - warum legst du die libs nicht z.b. in einen unterordner, und über eine batch datei / shell script startest du das programm mit dem entsprechenden Classpath ?!


----------



## Reality (2. Jun 2004)

Wieso startet bei mir die neue Version nicht?!

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Stefan1200 (2. Jun 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder - warum legst du die libs nicht z.b. in einen unterordner, und über eine batch datei / shell script startest du das programm mit dem entsprechenden Classpath ?!



Ih, ein Batch / Shell Skript. Das ist nicht sehr schön. Das in die Jar Datei reinlegen ist doch schöner ;-).

Kann man eigentlich das auch als Jar in die Jar Datei packen? Ich habe das nie hinbekommen. Ich muss das immer entpackt in die Jar Datei reinpacken.


----------



## bummerland (2. Jun 2004)

Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bitte entpacke die Jar Dateien vom TableLayout und JDom, und packe das dann mit in die Jar Datei von Monopoly mit rein, und dann steige ich als Betatester mit ein.
> 
> Ist auch Netzwerk Support geplant? Wäre cool ;-). Im Netzwerk mal gegen 2 echte Menschen und 5 Computer Spieler gleichzeitig zocken muss fun bringen.



hab ich jetzt gemacht. ich hatte es vorhin auch schon versucht, aber da hab ich es nicht hinbekommen, nun gehts aber. netzwerk ist auch schon geplant  :lol: 



			
				Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso startet bei mir die neue Version nicht?!


Was kommt denn für eine fehlermeldung?


Also die aktuelle Version ist jetzt online.


----------



## Grizzly (2. Jun 2004)

Ich denke nicht, das man eine Jar Datei  in eine Jar Datei packen kann. Zumindest nicht so, dass man sie noch verwenden kann. Hab' ich auch noch nicht gesehen, dass es so jemand gemacht hätte.


----------



## bygones (2. Jun 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht, das man eine Jar Datei  in eine Jar Datei packen kann. Zumindest nicht so, dass man sie noch verwenden kann. Hab' ich auch noch nicht gesehen, dass es so jemand gemacht hätte.


Glaub ich auch nicht - was fürn Sinn würde das auch machen - dann schon wirklich entpacken in das jar..

wie wärs dann mit nem ANT Skript *g*


----------



## Reality (2. Jun 2004)

Hi


			
				becstift hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefan1200 (2. Jun 2004)

So, ich teste jetzt auch mal Monopoly. Spätestens nächste Woche gibt es ein genaueren Bericht ;-).

Teste auf Mac OS X (Java 1.4.2) und Windows 2000 (Java 1.4.2_04).

Eben ist mir aufgefallen, das man zwei Mal Würfeln darf, wenn beide Würfel eine 3 gewürfelt haben. Ist das nach den Regeln? Ich dachte nur, wenn beide Würfel eine 6 gewürfelt haben? Ich bin mir da jetzt aber auch nicht sicher.


----------



## stev.glasow (2. Jun 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Grizzly hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso so nicht? Er macht doch nicht mehr als eine Packetherachie(Ordnerstruktur) in eine jar-Datei zu legen. Ob vorher Teile aus dieser Herachie aus einer anderen JAR entpackt und in diese Ordnerstruktur kopiert wurden, spielt doch eigentlich keine Rolle. Die 'geklauten' Ordner könnten ja auch genau so gut von ihm sein.


----------



## bummerland (2. Jun 2004)

Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eben ist mir aufgefallen, das man zwei Mal Würfeln darf, wenn beide Würfel eine 3 gewürfelt haben. Ist das nach den Regeln? Ich dachte nur, wenn beide Würfel eine 6 gewürfelt haben? Ich bin mir da jetzt aber auch nicht sicher.



Ja, das soll so. Bei einem Pasch (beide Würfel gleiche Augenzahl) kann man noch einmal würfeln.


----------



## Grizzly (3. Jun 2004)

Das Spiel ist echt cool. Bloss die Computer KI scheint noch nicht so ganz ausgereift zu sein.

Die beste Strategie ist: Alles kaufen (am besten am Anfang ein Straße von jedem Straßenverbund) und ja nix an die KI verkaufen. Dann die Straßen vervollständigen und mit Häusschen auffüllen. Die KI ist so nett einem jede Straße zu einem bestimmten Preis zu überlassen. Tja, jeder hat halt seinen Preis... :wink: Dabei geht dann die KI durch die Straßen+Häuser langsam Pleite.


----------



## bummerland (3. Jun 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Spiel ist echt cool. Bloss die Computer KI scheint noch nicht so ganz ausgereift zu sein.
> 
> Die beste Strategie ist: Alles kaufen (am besten am Anfang ein Straße von jedem Straßenverbund) und ja nix an die KI verkaufen. Dann die Straßen vervollständigen und mit Häusschen auffüllen. Die KI ist so nett einem jede Straße zu einem bestimmten Preis zu überlassen. Tja, jeder hat halt seinen Preis... :wink: Dabei geht dann die KI durch die Straßen+Häuser langsam Pleite.



An der KI arbeite ich auch noch. 

Aber ganz so einfach wie du sagst, finde ich es gar nicht, vor allem wenn du gegen 3 Ki's spielst. Die handeln ja auch untereinander. Und von allein nen ganzen Strassenverbund zu bekommen ist schon Glück. Wenn du den Ki's Strassen abkaufen willst, wollen die meist schon n ganzes sümmchen dafür haben, vor allem wenn du dann den Verbund voll hast.


----------



## stev.glasow (3. Jun 2004)

becstift hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Grizzly hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, manchmal muss man schon 40.000 Euro für eine Straße hinlegen. Nur wenn man dem Computer immer den Verkauf verweigert sieht er wirklich schnell alt aus. Vielleicht kann man ja so etwas einbauen, dass wenn man einem den Kauf verweigert automatisch seine Preise für mich steigen. Ist ja in der Realität auch so, wenn einer mir den Kauf verweigert oder zuviel haben will, bin ich auch erst mal bockig und will dann auch mehr von ihm . 

Und wenn man einem eine Straße günstig verkauft, könnte dieser Diplomatiefaktor ja sinken.


----------



## bummerland (3. Jun 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> becstift hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Diplomatiefaktor ist eigentlich ne gute Idee. Werd ich einbauen.
Hab nochmal eine aktualisierte Version hochgeladen. Einige Fehler wurden behoben und die KI verbessert.
Hier noch mal die URL: http://www.it-buecher.org/java/Monopoly1.0b.jar


----------



## bummerland (3. Jun 2004)

noch mal aktualisiert. Hatte was übersehen


----------



## Grizzly (4. Jun 2004)

Es gibt ja Programmierer, die behaupten, dass man in Java keine Spiele schreiben könnte.

@becstift: Was ist Deine Meinung dazu?  :?:  :wink:


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jun 2004)

Es gibt sogar eine Trial-Simulation (Motorrad-Sportart). Sie ist zwar nur 2D aber grafisch trotzdem recht gut umgesetzt und wird nur mit den Cursor-Tasten bedient. Man muss mit dem Trial einen schwierigen und grafisch gut gestalteten Parcours (richtig geschrieben?) überwinden. Dabei teilweise auf einem Rad fahren, springen, Gleichgewicht halten, zur richtigen Zeit bremsen und Gas geben... Und das Ding ist als Java-Applet geschrieben. Zum Laden dauert es aber leider etwas länger. Mit einem DSL-Anschluss ca. 20 Sekunden. Wen das Spiel interessiert, sollte mal hier drauf klicken:
http://www.miniclip.com/trialspro/testtrack/index.htm


----------



## bummerland (4. Jun 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt ja Programmierer, die behaupten, dass man in Java keine Spiele schreiben könnte.
> 
> @becstift: Was ist Deine Meinung dazu?  :?:  :wink:



ich denke, es gibt genug spiele in java, die das gegenteil beweisen. es gibt ja imho sogar bibliotheken, mit denen man 3d-sachen machen kann. hab mich aber noch nicht grossartig damit beschäftigt.


----------



## bygones (4. Jun 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt ja Programmierer, die behaupten, dass man in Java keine Spiele schreiben könnte.
> @becstift: Was ist Deine Meinung dazu?  :?:  :wink:


Na dann schau mal hier:
http://www.brackeen.com/home/
http://www.brackeen.com/javagamebook/
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/1592730051


----------



## Stefan1200 (4. Jun 2004)

@ becstift:

Hmm, das Monopoly Brett ist nicht so, wie ich und viele bekannte es kennen.
Ich kenne Monopoly mit einem Wasserwerk, einem Elektrizitätswerk, und zwei Ereignisfeldern und zwei Gemeinschaftsfeldern. Der Rest stimmt allerdings so, wie es ist. Gibt es verschiedene Versionen von Monopoly?

Mein Kumpel ist recht gut in 2D Grafiken, soll ich Ihn mal fragen, ob er irgendwie bessere Monopoly Spielbrett Grafiken beisteuern kann?

Ein Vorschlag: Die Gemeinschaftskarten wiederholen sich zu oft. Der Computer ist mir zu schön ;-). Kannst du das noch verbessern?


----------



## Grizzly (4. Jun 2004)

Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Ein Vorschlag: Die Gemeinschaftskarten wiederholen sich zu oft. Der Computer ist mir zu schön ;-). Kannst du das noch verbessern?


Das ist mir auch aufgefallen (vielleicht ist es auch nur Subjektiv): Der Computer hat bei mir ständig irgendwelche Preise abgeräumt, wärend ich Schulgeld und sonstiges blechen durfte. :wink:


----------



## Stefan1200 (4. Jun 2004)

War das nicht so, wenn man eine Straßenreihe hat, das man nur auf die Straße Häuser setzen kann, auf der gerade seine Spielfigur ist? Ich konnte gleich auf die ganze Straßenreihe Häuser setzen, obwohl ich glaube nur auf dem ein Haus hätte setzen durfen, wo ich stehe.

Oder sehe ich das jetzt verkehrt, bin nicht mehr so ganz Regel fest bei Monopoly.


----------



## bygones (4. Jun 2004)

Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder sehe ich das jetzt verkehrt, bin nicht mehr so ganz Regel fest bei Monopoly.


Also ich kenne es schon so, dass du dann bauen kannst wo du willst


----------



## bummerland (4. Jun 2004)

Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ becstift:
> 
> Hmm, das Monopoly Brett ist nicht so, wie ich und viele bekannte es kennen.
> Ich kenne Monopoly mit einem Wasserwerk, einem Elektrizitätswerk, und zwei Ereignisfeldern und zwei Gemeinschaftsfeldern. Der Rest stimmt allerdings so, wie es ist. Gibt es verschiedene Versionen von Monopoly?
> ...



Ich hab die beiden rausgelassen, weil ich sie doof finde.  :bae:  Es sollte ja auch gar kein richtiges Monopoly werden, sondern nur ein ähnliches Spiel. Eigentlich wollte ich die Strassennamen auch noch ändern, ich weiss nicht, wie es rechtlich aussieht. Aber ein paar nette grafiken könnte ich schon gebrauchen, sowas kann ich nicht.



			
				Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist mir auch aufgefallen (vielleicht ist es auch nur Subjektiv): Der Computer hat bei mir ständig irgendwelche Preise abgeräumt, wärend ich Schulgeld und sonstiges blechen durfte.



Das ist aber wirklich rein zufällig, kommt dir wahrscheinlich nur so vor. Ich habe aber nicht sehr viele, werd mit noch ein bisschen was ausdenken.



			
				Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> War das nicht so, wenn man eine Straßenreihe hat, das man nur auf die Straße Häuser setzen kann, auf der gerade seine Spielfigur ist? Ich konnte gleich auf die ganze Straßenreihe Häuser setzen, obwohl ich glaube nur auf dem ein Haus hätte setzen durfen, wo ich stehe.
> 
> Oder sehe ich das jetzt verkehrt, bin nicht mehr so ganz Regel fest bei Monopoly.



Ich glaub, da gibts gar keine feste Regelung. Ich kenne beide Varianten. Man könnte ja am Anfang eines Spiels auswählen lassen, welche Variante man haben will.


----------



## bummerland (4. Jun 2004)

Ich hab noch mal ne aktuelle Version hochgeladen. Fehler verbessert, anderes Design (altes kann über menü auch gewählt werden).


----------



## Grizzly (4. Jun 2004)

becstift hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab noch mal ne aktuelle Version hochgeladen. Fehler verbessert, anderes Design (altes kann über menü auch gewählt werden).



Anderes Design? Ich hab' den "Style" geändert, aber keine Veränderung feststellen können... ???:L


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jun 2004)

Naja, Design ist vielleicht zu viel gesagt. becstift meinte damit wohl den Style der einzelnen Spielfelder. Die kannst Du während des Spiels umstellen.


----------



## Stefan1200 (4. Jun 2004)

@ becstift:

Och währe aber schon schön, sowas ähnliches wie die Elektri und Wasserwerk zu haben. Gerade schon, weil die ja berechnet werden anhand der Würfelpunktzahl.

Wegen der Grafiken frage ich Ihn mal, sage dir dann nächste Woche bescheid, ob er welche macht.

Also die Gemeinschaftskarten wiederholen sich wirklich sehr oft. Der Computer wurde in einem 10 Minuten Spiel für 8-10 Mal für schön gehalten.


----------



## Reality (4. Jun 2004)

Meno becstift!  
Wieso kann man jetzt keine Strassen kaufen, wo schon Häuser gebaut wurden?!

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Stefan1200 (4. Jun 2004)

Bei mir hat sich Monopoly eben aufgehängt, als der Computergegner gegen mich verloren hat (neuste Version).
Weiß nicht warum.

Die Gemeinschaftskarten wiederholen sich in dieser Version doch nicht mehr so extrem, ist also besser geworden.


----------



## bygones (4. Jun 2004)

Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei mir hat sich Monopoly eben aufgehängt, als der Computergegner gegen mich verloren hat (neuste Version)


Das nennt man wohl schlechten Verlierer  :roll:


----------



## Stefan1200 (4. Jun 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das habe ich mir auch gedacht ;-).


----------



## bummerland (4. Jun 2004)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meno becstift!
> Wieso kann man jetzt keine Strassen kaufen, wo schon Häuser gebaut wurden?!
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Reality



Wie meinst du das? du kannst niemandem strassen abkaufen, wo schon häuser gebaut wurden. 



			
				Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei mir hat sich Monopoly eben aufgehängt, als der Computergegner gegen mich verloren hat (neuste Version).
> Weiß nicht warum.
> 
> Die Gemeinschaftskarten wiederholen sich in dieser Version doch nicht mehr so extrem, ist also besser geworden.


Hab ich auch, aber nur manchmal. Weiss aber nicht so richtig, worans liegt. werd noch mal gucken.
Die Gemeinschaftskarten sind eigentlich genau wie vorher, da hab ich nix dran gemacht. Die werden auch alle rein zufällig gezogen, da wird keine bevorzugt / benachteiligt.

Weiss jemand, wie das rechtlich aussieht? Ich glaub nicht, dass ich die Original-Namen verwenden kann.


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jun 2004)

Vielleicht kann man es mit Tetris vergleichen. Die Dinger sehen alle gleich aus, machen das gleiche, heißen aber anders. Vielleicht ist das mit den Straßennamen auch so, so banal wie's klingt.


----------



## Reality (4. Jun 2004)

becstift hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Reality hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als ich dem Computer eine Straße mit Häusern abkaufen wollte, kam eine Meldung, dass ich keine Straßen mit Häusern abkaufen kann!

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## bummerland (4. Jun 2004)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> becstift hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist doch auch richtig so. dass es vorher ging, war ein fehler. das ist doch unsinnig - ich kann keine strasse abkaufen, wo noch häuser drauf stehen. er muss erst alle häuser verkaufen. sonst könnte er ja z.B. nur zwei Strassen von einem Verbund haben und trotzdem Häuser drauf. - da fällt mir ein, ich muss ja den ganzen verbund prüfen, ob irgendwo häuser stehen, das wird glaub ich gar nicht gemacht.


----------



## Reality (4. Jun 2004)

Der Fehler hat mir aber gefallen!


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jun 2004)

Tja becstift, da wirst Du wohl auch noch verschiedene Spielregeln implementieren müssen. Au weia!


----------



## Stefan1200 (8. Jun 2004)

Also an einen 100%igen Monopoly Clon hätte ich schon interesse. Ist es denn wirklich verboten, das ein kostenloses Spiel identisch ist. Ich habe im Internet weitere Monopoly Spiele gefunden, eines sogar kostenlos. Kann man nicht irgendwo nachfragen, wie das rechtlich steht?


----------



## Guest (11. Jun 2004)

Kann man sich auch den Quelltext von dem Spiel herunterladen? Um zu sehen wie dsas SPiel aufgebaut ist und so.
ABer sonst ist es echt gut, nur dass des mit " Deine Tante die du gar nicht kanntest hat dir 10000$ vererbt " ziemlich häufig kommt und auch nen bissle zu viel geld ist. Aber sonst ist es wirklcih gut und mir sind keine fehler aufgefallen!


----------



## bummerland (11. Jun 2004)

ich kann den quelltext veröffentlichen, wenn das gewünscht wird.


----------



## Freakazoid (17. Jun 2004)

hi...
erstmal vorweg,nicht schlecht das spiel...steckt bestimmt schon einiges an arbeit drin....

mir ist aufgefallen das wenn ich eine strasse an den computerspieler für z.b.23000 verkaufe konnte ich sie direkt danach für 18000 zurückkaufen*lol*
und ich hab nen fehler in dem dialogfenster wenn man häuser oder strassen verkaufen muss,da steht text übereinander....
und es hat sich aufgehängt als ich gewonnen habe....

darf man nicht bei monopoly nur auf der strasse auf der man steht häuser bauen?
mfg


----------



## Guest (19. Jun 2004)

Nee man darf (so kenn ichs) auch dort straßen kaufen wo man nicht drauf steht.
Aber des isch mir auch aufgefallen dass des immer funktioniert. Den Preis in die Höhe treiben und dann verkaufen und wieder kaufen. Aber des zu beheben sollte nicht schwer sein. einfach den verkaufswert auf die verkaufszahl setzen oder so. 
Aber sehr gute arbeit! Nicht schlecht!
Fox


----------



## Stefan1200 (22. Jun 2004)

@becstift:

Falls du noch Grafiken brauchst, er würde welche machen. Er muss nur wissen, was für Grafiken du brauchst, bzw. du dir vorstellst. Oder ob die wie beim Original Monopoly aussehen sollen. Dann muss er noch wissen, wie groß du die einzelnen Bilder brauchst. Oder alle Bilder als eine Datei?


----------



## bummerland (22. Jun 2004)

Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @becstift:
> 
> Falls du noch Grafiken brauchst, er würde welche machen. Er muss nur wissen, was für Grafiken du brauchst, bzw. du dir vorstellst. Oder ob die wie beim Original Monopoly aussehen sollen. Dann muss er noch wissen, wie groß du die einzelnen Bilder brauchst. Oder alle Bilder als eine Datei?



hmm... am besten wäre 4 verschiedene Spielfiguren (nicht wie beim original) in der grösse ca. 35px x 35px. vielleicht noch bilder für die strassen, bahnhöfe etc. dann auch in der grösse.


----------



## Stefan1200 (22. Jun 2004)

becstift hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmm... am besten wäre 4 verschiedene Spielfiguren (nicht wie beim original) in der grösse ca. 35px x 35px. vielleicht noch bilder für die strassen, bahnhöfe etc. dann auch in der grösse.



Hast du denn schon Vorstellungen, wie die aussehen sollten?


----------



## bummerland (22. Jun 2004)

nö  :bae:  :autsch:  :lol:  :bahnhof:


----------



## Guest (22. Jul 2004)

hab das game grad ne ganze weile gespielt(gefällt mir sehr) nur leider hat es sich grad aufgehangen
nachdem ich ein angebot von etwa 35000 euro für ne straße angenommen hab...


----------



## ths (27. Jul 2004)

Also der "Zufall" wurde schlecht programmiert! Ich habe 18 Strassen, alle mit 5 Häusern.
Die CPU hat 8 Strassen, mit jeweils 5 Häusern. Ich komme "zufällig" jede Runde auf min. eine
seiner Strassen. Er kommt auf meine viel seltener...

Daran solltest du nochmal arbeiten! Und für Spiel speichern und laden sollte es Tastenkürzel geben.
Aber sonst gut gemacht.

Ist aber einige Male abgestürzt - bzw. hat eine Endlosschleife erzeugt! Es sind noch ein paar Bugs
drinne... wurden aber schon hier aufgezählt.


----------



## ths (27. Jul 2004)

Ist nun schon öfters passiert:
Ich und 3x CPU spielen. Am Ende ist ein CPU Spieler ungleich Nummer 2 und ich (Nummer 1) übrig.
Wenn es zu dem Punkt kommt, dass die CPU ihre Strassen verkaufen muss, dann hängt sich dein
Programm auf.

Wobei: Bei Bahnhöfen passiert dies nicht! Nur bei den Strassen, die vorher mit Häusern belegt waren.
Sie muss nach und nach alle Häuser verkaufen... und dann kommt es.

Noch eine Sache:
Wenn man selber gezwungen ist, Strassen zu verkaufen, dann ist es UNBEDINGT erforderlich,
dass man zu den Strassen mehr Infos bekommen kann. Leider blockiert der Dialog das 
Fenster. Also kann man die Strassen nicht anklicken. Folge: Man muss blind Strassen und
Häuser verkaufen.

Ich wette, die CPU kann mehr Infos "einsehen". Sie verkauft die Häuser und Strassen nämlich
taktisch klug. Den menschlichen Spielern ist dies nicht möglich!!!

Weiterhin:
Es wäre sehr förderlich, wenn nicht jede verdammte Info als Dialog erscheinen würde. Es
nervt extrem und mindert den Spielspaß *sehr*... Erstelle doch ein JTextArea oder so,
wo die Meldungen dann hinzugefügt werden. Wenn sie mich interessieren, sehe ich dort
nach. Nur die Meldungen, wo eine Entscheidung getroffen werden muss, die sollten natürlich
so bleiben.

Nochmal zum Thema Zufall:
Ich hatte heute 4x hintereinander auf beiden Würfeln die selbe Ziffer. Das kommt in der
Realität so gut wie nie vor. Und das sollte auch hier im Spiel nicht vorkommen. Stell dir
vor: Am Anfang würfelt ein CPU Spieler hintereinander 4 oder 5 Mal immer selbe Ziffern,
dann hat er beinahe von allen Strassen eine gekauft!


----------



## Beni (27. Jul 2004)

> Ich hatte heute 4x hintereinander auf beiden Würfeln die selbe Ziffer. Das kommt in der
> Realität so gut wie nie vor.



Doch, kommt es. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dazu lässt sich leicht errechnen:

Die WS für (1/1) ist: 1/6 * 1/6  (1. Würfel hat eine 1, zweiter Würfel hat eine 1 ) = 1/36
Die WS für (2/2) ist: 1/6 * 1/6 = 1/36
...

Und damit ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für zwei gleiche Zahlen 6*1/36 = 1/6 = 12%

Würfel benehmen sich nicht so schön, wie man es erwartet...


----------



## Roar (28. Jul 2004)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die WS für (1/1) ist: 1/6 * 1/6  (1. Würfel hat eine 1, zweiter Würfel hat eine 1 ) = 1/36
> Die WS für (2/2) ist: 1/6 * 1/6 = 1/36
> ...
> 
> ...



jetzt weiß ich woher ich meine ganzen dämlichen noten auffem zeugnis hatte :-D


----------



## bummerland (31. Jul 2004)

also, bei den Wahrscheinlichkeiten hab ich wirklich nichts manipuliert. das ist wirklich alles rein zufällig.
hab noch ein paar fehler gefunden, auch den, dass das spiel sich aufhängt.

Neue Version: http://www.becstift.de/monopoly/Monopoly.jar

Was haltet ihr davon, wenns pro Runde noch Zinsen gibt und man auf seine Immobilien Steuern zahlen muss?


----------



## Reality (31. Jul 2004)

Steuern, pfui!!!


----------



## Roar (31. Jul 2004)

becstift hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr davon, wenns pro Runde noch Zinsen gibt und man auf seine Immobilien Steuern zahlen muss?



 :applaus:  klasse idee  
aber vielleicht wärs gut das nur zu machen wenn man auf das Einkommen steuern feld kommt, da kannste gleich immo steuern mitabziehen...


----------



## Jaraz (31. Jul 2004)

5:1 Floridatanten für den Computer, komisch komisch  :wink: 

Der Computer bietet zuviel für Straßen.

Wenn man bei einem Angebot für eine Straße mit Tab von ja zu nein wechselt und ENTER drückt wird trotzdem ja betätigt.

Es wäre schön wenn die Spielernamen gespeichert werden.


----------



## Krabat (22. Aug 2004)

ich weiss, dieses topic ist nicht mehr das frischeste, aber ich habe Monopoly gerade ausprobiert und ich muss sagen, es rockt echt! Macht voll Spaß!  :applaus: 

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen:
als ich gerade gewonnen hätte, dem PC also die Knete ausging und es auch nix mehr verkaufen konnte(?) ging bei ihm das Licht aus und er hat sich unsanft verabschiedet. Mein Rechner ist ein schlechter Verlierer  :bae: 

Habe noch ein screenie gemacht, als Monopoly den Dienst eingestellt hat...








Ansonsten erste Sahne. Weiter so...



[edit:]
Habe es nochmal mit 4 Spielern (1xnormal, 3xPC) ausprobiert, da gings astrein, also bis zum Schluß. Hatte es das erste mal der commandline *java -jar Monop...* gestartet, das zweite mal mit Doppelclick, weiss nicht, ob es damit was zu tun hatte.
Ansonsten ist mir noch aufgefallen, daß wenn man ein Haus eines anderen versucht zu kaufen, und es wird einem zu teuer, man abbricht und dann sofort nochmal versucht, es zu kaufen, hat man die Möglichkeit, es günstiger zu bekommen, als gerade noch beim ersten Versuch...


----------



## amlug (23. Aug 2004)

Hi!
Ich finde das Spiel super, nur die Graphik ist verbesserungsfähig. Alles klappt. Nur einmal blieb das Spiel stehen und rührte sich nicht mehr.
Ich mit Linux (SUSE 9.1) getestet.
[/code]


----------



## Grizzly (24. Aug 2004)

Mal so 'ne Frage, becstift: Hast schon mal daran gedacht, eine JNLP-Datei für Java Web Start zu schreiben. Dann hätte man immer die aktuellste Version bzw. das Herunterladen, wenn eine aktuellere Version vorhanden wäre, wäre einfacher.


----------



## bummerland (24. Aug 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mal so 'ne Frage, becstift: Hast schon mal daran gedacht, eine JNLP-Datei für Java Web Start zu schreiben. Dann hätte man immer die aktuellste Version bzw. das Herunterladen, wenn eine aktuellere Version vorhanden wäre, wäre einfacher.



gute idee. hab sowas nur noch nie gemacht. muss erst ma gucken, wie das geht. ???:L


----------



## Anubis (24. Aug 2004)

Für die Ereignisfelder und Gemeinschaftsfeldeer schlage ich Qeues vor, da ich beim Testen zweimal die SElbe Karte hatte(??) Und Es fehlt das Wasser und E-Werk!!


----------



## thE_29 (25. Aug 2004)

beim ersten mal habe ich nicht mal gewusst wie ich diese doofen häuse kaufe 

dachte das geht nicht, bis der computer eins hatte und dann hab ich alles gedrückt (auch mal rechtsklick) und schwups da wars! 

aber sonst nett


----------



## Grizzly (25. Aug 2004)

becstift hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Grizzly hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist wirklich nicht schwierig. Bei Sun gibt es einen Java Web Start 1.4.2 Developer Guide. Anhand dessen kann mir in ein paar Minuten so eine JNLP-Datei schreiben.


----------



## zd (25. Aug 2004)

weiss nicht obs schon einer geschrieben hat, aber teilweise kann man die ki recht böse verarschen.

pc hat ca 50000. er hat 2 strassen eines verbandes, ich die dritte. er kauft mir die dritte für 47000 ab.
ich kauf sie mir in der nächsten runde für 11000 zurück, die zweite für 12000, die dritte für 16000.
=> 2 strassen gestaubt, + noch 8000 verdient, da konnt ich sogar noch paar häuser bauen


----------



## Anubis (25. Aug 2004)

Nach einer gweissen zeit sah das Spielfeld so aus:




--Edit:
Die KI hätte die nächste Runde überlebt, wenn sie den Bahnhof für 8000 verkauft hätte.


----------



## guenni81 (25. Aug 2004)

Das Spiel macht unheimlich viel Spass.  Das einzigste was noch ein wenig verbesserungswürdig wäre ist die Grafik und das berechnen der Würfel, aber ansonst cool. Wie kann man sowas selber schreiben???
Wollte mich mal an ein Memory dran machen, hab aber noch keine ahnung wie ich das realisieren soll...


----------



## thE_29 (26. Aug 2004)

gestern hat es sich aufgehängt, nachdem der comp 100 gehabt hat und auf ein feld mit 15000 zu bezahlen (an mich) kam.. dann war tote Hose


----------



## bummerland (26. Aug 2004)

das ist komisch... eigentlich dürfte er sich nicht mehr aufhängen. muss ich mir noch mal in ruhe ansehen. Könnt ihr mir mal einen Spielstand von kurz vorher schicken?


----------



## Anubis (27. Aug 2004)

Noch etwas zur Formalität. Am Anfang kann man ja zwischen "Kein Spieler", "Spieler" und "Computer" wählen.  Da "Computer" auch ein Spieler ist, würde ich "Spieler" durch "Mensch" ersetzten.


----------



## Anubis (27. Aug 2004)

Ich habe mal ein Monopol geschfatt:





Für diejenigen, die Glauben, dass das Bild geschumellt ist, habe ich hier den entsprechenden Spielstand.


----------



## bummerland (27. Aug 2004)

nicht schlecht, wie hast das geschafft?


----------



## Anubis (27. Aug 2004)

GEBOT Nr1. der KI NICHTS VERKAUFEN!!!

Ich habe dafür gesorgt, dass ich von jeder Gruppe mindestens eine Straße habe (Auch durch abkaufen (ACHTUG: TEUER!)., dann die Guppen vollgebaut, und die kI "bluten" lassen, bis sie fast keine straßen mehr hat. alle häuser verkaufen, der KI die verbliebenen Starßen abkaufen, Den Rest durch spielen ergreifen, (Wenn nötig abkaufen) und zum schluss alles wieder vollbauen.


----------



## Jaraz (27. Aug 2004)

Hi,

hatte ich auch schon mal, allerdings gleichzeitig über 500000 Schotter.
Danach konnte ich keinem Computer mehr teuer Straßen abkaufen. 

Gruß Jaraz


----------



## Anubis (27. Aug 2004)

@becstift: ich hab Interesse am Quellcode, da ich gerne selber mal hier und da ein paar Dinge ändern möchte.


----------



## guenni81 (27. Aug 2004)

Hätte ebenfalls interesse daran. Für mich wäre das aber eher zum lernen gedacht wie man soetwas aufbauen muss/kann


----------



## bummerland (27. Aug 2004)

ok, bekommt ihr am montag.


----------



## guenni81 (27. Aug 2004)

@becstift
Klasse!!!
Schon mal ein *fettes Dankeschön* im vorraus


----------



## Anubis (6. Sep 2004)

Auf die bitte den Quellcode zu geben, gab es am 27.08.2004 folgende Antwort:


			
				becstift hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ok, bekommt ihr am montag.



Heute ist der 06.09.2004 und der Code ist immer noch nicht da.


----------



## bummerland (6. Sep 2004)

ja, sorry. hatte ich nach meinem missgeschick am montag schon wieder vergessen. morgen - versprochen.


----------



## bummerland (7. Sep 2004)

So. wie versprochen hier der Quellcode:
http://193.151.7.34:8080/Monopoly_src.jar

Eigentlich hatte ich letzten Montag schon viel geändert aber leider wurde aus Versehen alles gelöscht  :cry:


----------



## Anubis (7. Sep 2004)

alles klar. Danke


----------



## Anubis (7. Sep 2004)

Lässt dich das kompilieren??? Bei mir kann die java-Compiler die ganzen Klassen nicht finden.


----------



## bummerland (7. Sep 2004)

ja klar - du musst nur den class-path richtig setzen. achso, und jdom wird benötigt. evtl tablelayout, aber ich glaub nicht.


----------



## guenni81 (7. Sep 2004)

@becstift
Danke...


----------



## Gast (9. Sep 2004)

Respekt,
ein witziges spiel


----------



## Oni (16. Sep 2004)

Bug:
Wenn man während ein anderer spieler dran ist, mit der rechtenmaustaste auf eine fremde strasse klick um sie zu kaufen öffnet sich das kauffenster,wenn man dann selbst dran ist,  kann man den gewünschten preis eingeben und kauft die strasse.
ABER, man bekommt die strasse nicht und das geld geht auch nicht von meinem konto ab, sondern der der gerade dran war als man die rechtemaustaste gedrückt hat, bekommt die strasse und bekommt das geld abgezogen.


----------



## Anubis (16. Sep 2004)

Ich habe versucht, den Bug nachzuvollziehen, aber ich verstehe die Beschreibung einafch nicht. Wie wärs mit einer Schritt für Schrtt anleitung zum repruduzieren, des Bugs.


----------



## bummerland (16. Sep 2004)

ich weiss, wie er meint, habe das auch schon entdeckt. sollte bei der nächsten version auch behoben werden.
noch mal langsamer:
Computer würfelt und während er seine Züge macht, klickst du auf eine Strasse. Derjenige, der zu diesem Zeitpunkt am zug ist, kauft dann die strasse zu dem eingegebenen Kaufpreis (wenn der Verkäufer zustimmt).


----------



## bummerland (1. Mai 2006)

hat vielleicht noch jemand eine von den letzen versionen von monopoly? (source oder programm) hab meins dummerweise nicht mehr. Lex hat zwar noch eine Version aufgetrieben, aber das war leider auch nur eine der ersten.


----------



## Sanix (16. Mai 2006)

Gibt es das Spiel nirgends mehr zum Download?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (16. Mai 2006)

würd mir auch gerne mal sowohl code als auch spiel anschauen


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Mai 2006)

Download-Link: http://www.java-forum.org/bummerland/Monopoly1.0b.jar


----------



## Sanix (18. Mai 2006)

Vielen Dank


----------



## lustlos (22. Mai 2006)

Hi bummerland,
Das Spiel ist klasse, nur eine sache nervt. Wenn ich das spiel verlohren habe und nur noch 2 computer gegner am spielen sind kann ich auf normale weiße das Spiel nicht beenden. Das kommt daher da immer dieses fenster kommt in dem steht was der spieler im nächsten zug macht(Ergeigniskarte oder Strafe zahlen usw.). Schließe ich dieses Rechnet er schon den nächsten spieler und zeigt mir dann das nächste fenster. Das geht so schnell das ich gar keine möglichkeit habe das X im hauptfenster zu drücken.
Vielleicht kannst du da ja was ändern.


----------



## Sanix (22. Mai 2006)

Habe auch ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge:
Möglichkeit die nervigen PopUps zu deaktivieren und sie ein einem Ereignisfenster anzuzeigen.
Ich kann dem PC mehrere Male den gleichen Preis anbieten, plötzlich verkauft er seine Strasse, obwohl er am Anfang nicht wollte.


----------



## skaal (4. Jun 2006)

lustiges spielchen, aber zwei punkte habe ich, die hier bestimmt auch schonmal angemerkt wurden und jeder spielt es eh anders, aber trotzdem:

sollten straßen nicht gleichmäßig bebaut werden?
und wieso kann ich eine einzelne straße mit häusern drauf kaufen, ohne die restlichen der gruppe mitzukaufen? schon, dass man häuser mitkaufen kann, ist nicht in ordnung, aber auch noch straßenzüge zersplittern?


----------



## bummerland (5. Jun 2006)

wie gesagt, das ist eine ältere version. in der aktuellen war das schon behoben, nur leider finde ich sie nicht mehr :-/


----------



## mischer (7. Jun 2006)

Servus auch,

geiles Spiel - und gerade ein geiler Bug:
Ich bin mit einem Pasch auf das "Gehen Sie in das Gefängnis"-Feld gekommen. Mein Gegner hat darauf das Spiel nicht fortgesetzt. Grund: Ich durfte wegen des Paschs erneut würfeln (Bug). Da man aber im Gefängnis nicht würfelt kam einfach die Meldung, dass ich noch 2 Runden sitzen muss und der Pasch blieb liegen. Folglich konnte ich nochmal "würfeln" ohne zu würfeln, bekam die Meldung, dass ich noch eine Runde ... und ihr werdet es euch denken können - RICHTIG! Ich durfte nochmals würfen und war also wieder aus dem Knast raus ohne dass zwischendurch mein Gegner am Zug war.

Ergo: Während man sich im Gefängnis aufhält sollte der Pasch als Kriterium ausgeblendet werden.

Aber sonst find ich das Spiel prima  :applaus:  - optisches Verbesserungspotential sehe ich aber durchaus noch. ;-)


----------



## millinär (7. Jul 2006)

doch gefällt mir sehr gut gibts dazu auch ne source?
planst du auch einen online multi?


----------



## Oni (25. Jul 2006)

Moin,

@bummerland habe eine der letzten(oder soagr die letzte) Version die du veröffentlicht hast.
Leider nur die Jar datei nicht die Sourcen.

soll ich dir an deine Email schicken? 

Gruß


----------



## internetto (21. Aug 2006)

Hi,

wenn das noch aktuell ist:

Würde die fenster (besonders das erste) zentrieren


----------



## internetto (21. Aug 2006)

In meiner 1. Runde mit PC ging der PC sogut wie immer auf Straßen und ich sogut wie immer auf die aktionsteile, hatte dann nicht ganz so spaß gemacht, und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das zufall war.


----------



## me.toString (22. Aug 2006)

Ich hab mir das Spiel jetzt endlich auch mal gezogen ... das ist ja echt SUPER GEIL !
aber zwei kleine Sachen hätte ich dann noch zu bemängeln:

1. wenn man verkaufen muss, und man nicht das Monopoly-Spielfeld im Kopf hat (also weiß wlche Straße wo ist), verkauft man relativ blind sein besitzt. Lediglich anhand der Preise kann man erahnen wo die Straße liegt. Schöne wäre es, wenn die Straße, wie beim KaufangebotAngebot, umrandet würde.
2. Man kann die ganze Zeit mit der Leertaste das Speil bedienen (wenn nix besonderes passiert) ... aber wenn man einen Pasch hat, wird der Fokus auf einmal auf die Schaltfläche "Spiel laden" gelegt


----------

